# I'd Like To See A "SHOOTOUT" . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd like to see a "shootout" among the products of the various rod-blank makers ( CCP, AFAW, WRI, CTS, Century, All-Star/Breakaway - The REAL ones, etc ) , in the following areas:

(1) Distance

(2) Fish-fighting ability

(3) "Forgiveness" ( Wide range of user's abilities and skills - not just Tournament casters )

I'd like to see "head to head" testing throughout the entire range of casting wt limits for each maker.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

We did something very similar to that a few years back. Had casters of varying degrees, using rods from quit a few different companies, and reported the distance and casters overall opinion on here. THat was back when CCP rods first came out. I THINK it was in the distance forum. Either way, do a search, it will show up. It doesn't cover every aspect of you post, but it is a good place to start looking. I have been looking with very little success. It has to be around the 2009 time frame I would think.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hudak said:


> We did something very similar to that a few years back. Had casters of varying degrees, using rods from quit a few different companies, and reported the distance and casters overall opinion on here. THat was back when CCP rods first came out. I THINK it was in the distance forum. Either way, do a search, it will show up. It doesn't cover every aspect of you post, but it is a good place to start looking. I have been looking with very little success. It has to be around the 2009 time frame I would think.


Will do . . . Any thoughts about what the thread was called ?

Thanks !


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Use Advance Search and search for "Castamuck".


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When I have more time, I will search deeper for it. I remember, I posted in it, tacpayne, huckfin38, Tommy, quite a few others. I have no idea why it isn't just popping up. We used the same reels with the different rods, if I remember correctly, to take that variable out of the equation. We used a couple of different weights on each rod. Posted the results, then posted each casters opinion. There were only about 5 or 6 of us out there, but we had greatly varying experience as casters. If I remember correctly, one guy, it was his first time casting surf rods, or at least one of the first times. All in all, it was a very tiring day...lol


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm pretty certain I came across the post you are referring to. It is in the Carolina Cast Pro forum.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Makes sense....lol

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?75361-Cast-Pro-Comparison

Hope this helps...if nothing else, I hope it spurs someone else to do a similar comparison and write it up with the specific rods they want to see compared.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hudak said:


> Makes sense....lol
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?75361-Cast-Pro-Comparison
> Hope this helps...if nothing else, I hope it spurs someone else to do a similar comparison and write it up with the specific rods they want to see compared.



WOW . . . That was an INTERESTING read !

I'd sure like to see it repeated with all of the currently available rods tested and a couple of "fishermen only" added in with the "big boys". Since fatigue was an issue, it may need to be spread out over 2-3 days to get more accurate results. "Real world" testing like that is really helpful to folks looking for a rod, without the "hype" from manufacturer's advertising !

Thanks !


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Chuck (Tacpayne) hit the distance scene briefly, he was and still is primarily a fisherman. Jeb (huckfin38) was just starting distance casting so he had more fisherman in him than tourney caster at that time, Scott, he was brand new to casting surf rods. The only one at that time that was already a seasoned tourney caster was me, (thekingfeeder at that time). Even then, I laid off the powercasts to represent the overhead thump crowd.

That is exactly why we did that. To get real world results. (Or as close to real world as measurable.) True, spreading it out would have made a difference in fatigue, but on the other side, we also wanted to make sure the conditions were the same for each test. I would love to see someone else take the reigns and do an update. Fiber Star Composites, Lamiglas, Century, Zziplex, to name a few, have come out with, or have had, some interesting rods that would be great to do a showdown with. I would have liked to of seen a ballistic in there as well.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What is a "castamuck" ?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just people getting together casting, measuring distances, helping each other. A "castamuck" is an informal casting event. Not a tourney. Just guys (sometimes gals) getting together to have a good time, learn, share and talk some BS at the same time.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hudak said:


> Just people getting together casting, measuring distances, helping each other. A "castamuck" is an informal casting event. Not a tourney. Just guys (sometimes gals) getting together to have a good time, learn, share and talk some BS at the same time.


How does one find out about when and where they are happening ?

Thanks !


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

They don't happen as much as they used to. Keep an eye on here. See others that refer to casting in your area and see when they are going out next. Usually they snowball from a couple of people talking about casting together, then next thing you know 15 people are showing up... at least that is how it has happened in the past. Starting a thread about people casting in your area would be a good start. For a few years I had an open "castamuck" once a week when I was practicing for tourney casting. Haven't had one since I walked away from competition.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hudak said:


> They don't happen as much as they used to. Keep an eye on here. See others that refer to casting in your area and see when they are going out next. Usually they snowball from a couple of people talking about casting together, then next thing you know 15 people are showing up... at least that is how it has happened in the past. Starting a thread about people casting in your area would be a good start. For a few years I had an open "castamuck" once a week when I was practicing for tourney casting. Haven't had one since I walked away from competition.


I would imagine that one of the biggest problems is getting access to an area that is large enough and safe to cast in, in case a lead were to break free ( a "crack-off" in UK terminology ). I'd love to go to one !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

"Castamucks" started in the mid/late 90's and for quite a few years happened pretty regularly. Most of the time it was 6-8nbait guys getting together for some good natured ribbing and bragging rights at the end of the day. By the early 2000's there were a lot of tournament guys taking part (I was an up and coming tourney guy myself then) and it became quite competitive. The unsanctioned get togethers seemed to fade away by the mid 2000's then had a little resurgence as Robert described above. 

IMHO opinion it would just take someone to step forward and set something up. The biggest problem would be getting guys to agree on what weight or weight/simulated bait to cast. It does take a big field but not as big as an all out tourney field if you stay away from the full on tourney gear and tourney style casts.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

And back on post topic....

As the developer and head cook for the Cast Pro Series my opinion is probably a bit biased but, I'd welcome another shootout.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Dave, you are the man to start one in your area. Post a new thread asking if anyone is casting in your area. If they are, GREAT, see about joining them. If they are not, find a field that you can cast in, WITH PERMISSION , and go out there and practice. Make an open casting call, pun intended, for others to join you. There are fisherman in your area that would love to improve their cast I am sure. If it isn't happening in your area, you are the one to make it happen.  If you make a post and no one bites, cool, still go practice on that field. There are plenty of Vids Tommy has put out to help you along. If you video your cast, I am sure there are plenty of knowledgeable people on this board that can help critique your cast and help online. DO NOT let others lack of participation prevent you from doing this. I can't tell you how many Saturdays I spent in the field for 8 hrs, then other sessions 4-5hrs various other days of the week by myself learning how to cast by myself. It paid off.  "If you build it, they will come." I started off on my own in Linden casting, then next thing I know, I had 15-20 people showing up from all over just to cast.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Robert, after walking away it's time to walk on back to the tourney scene... 

As my favorite cousin would say - "That boy has potential"

Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hudak said:


> Makes sense....lol
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?75361-Cast-Pro-Comparison
> 
> Hope this helps...if nothing else, I hope it spurs someone else to do a similar comparison and write it up with the specific rods they want to see compared.


casting with 8 lb test? Come on...


----------

